# Acer Aspire One D150-1055 - Atheros AR5007EG Can't Connect to WPA2



## Gamez_girl (Jan 7, 2002)

I just got the Acer D150-1055 before I left for vacation and noticed that I can't seem to connect to a WPA2 wireless internet connection. What are possible ways to fix this? I don't have a lan connection for the netbook. I have tried uninstall the network card on the device manager and reinstalling but it doesn't work. Are there any other solutions? There is an atheros ar5007eg wireless card inside.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

That model should have a wired network connection, and the wireless network adapter should work with WPA2. There could be something wrong with the netbook, so I would suggest trying to connect with encryption disabled just to verify functionality.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, you need to upgrade to the latest drivers from the Acer site to make sure you have WPA2 compatibility.

Next, can you connect to a WPA wireless connection?


----------



## Gamez_girl (Jan 7, 2002)

The wired connection in my dorm doesn't work yet. The driver I have for the wireless Lan is hexact same one as that on the acer website, 7.6.0.260. I'm going to be away this weekend and wouldn't respond likely.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see this for the wired connection in your dorm, that may give us a clue.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. 

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Gamez_girl (Jan 7, 2002)

I don't think the wired internet connection works at all but I might be having some progress with the wireless connection. It seems to be able to connect now but I have seemed to made some progress with the wireless connection. I don't know what it is but now it is able to get to the validate certficate stage and it would stop working.

For the wired connection, all the addresses were 0.0.0.0 or nothing at all.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

IP addresses of all zeros are normally caused by one of the following.

*Diagnosis:*


DHCP Service not running.
Duplicate IP address on the network.
Bad NIC card drivers.
Defective NIC hardware.

*Resolution:*


Check Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. The DHCP Client service should be Started and its Startup Type should be Automatic.

Turn off ALL of the computers and other network connected devices, restart (power cycle) the router, then restart all the computers and other network devices.

Check for upgraded drivers and/or reload the Network drivers.

Replace the Network Interface Card.


----------

